# Egg share @ Lister - Chromosomal Study bloods



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi
After my gp doing all my bloods and loosing the chromosomal study and CF ones I went up to the lister on 28 May to do them there.  They have the CF results back but havent got the chromosomal study back yet and expected it in 4 weeks.  I am panicking now its been lost.  Should it be back now?  its been 4 weeks and a couple of days.
thanks
nic


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Nic 
Who did you speak to re the blood tests i find it is best to talk to the secretaries if this is who you have spoken to and still no joy on monday ask for a call back from the consultant re your concerns 

Good luck 
Di x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi Nic

Mine took just over 6 weeks to come back

good luck


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I had mine done nearly three weeks ago...Good job I can't start till August. 

The things we have to go through eh?  

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya nic

Dont worry to much hun the chromosone and cystic fibrosis ones take the longest to come back i have heard between 3-7weeks,I had mine done at the clinic and they results were  back within 2-3weeks,think it just depends on the lab they are sent to aswell good luck 
love kelly


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

mine took about 5 weeks


----------

